# The Uber Blue Clay Bar and Optimum No Rinse Kit



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

The Uber Blue Clay Bar and Optimum No Rinse Kit










I know some here run out of clay lubricant while claying your car's finish. It's pretty annoying.

Hence the Uber Clay Bar and Optimum No Rinse, add an high quality empty bottle (1 quart) and you won't run out of clay lube during your claying process.

Click here to purchase


----------

